# Java mit COM-Port komunizieren



## ts230 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
Ich bin relativ neu mit Java(es gab ein JAVA-Buch zu Weihnachten  ) und habe eine Frage.Wie kann ich einen COM-Port öffnen,lesen und schreiben?Ich hab einen USB-->Seriell-Wandler der ja unter Windows als Virtueller COM-Port angezeigt wird und unter Linux als /dev/ttyUSBXX und ich möchte platformunabhängig prpgrammieren.
Wie liieße sich das realisieren?


----------



## zeja (30. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt dafür eine API http://users.frii.com/jarvi/rxtx/.

Allerdings ist das für den Anfang dann doch schon recht viel was du da vorhast


----------

